# New website about tarantulas in the wild



## birdspidersCH (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi guys

I just wanted to share my new website with you.
Keep in mind that English is not my primary language, so there could be some grammar mistakes 

Have fun and enjoy reading! I'd like to read your opinions on this project

www.birdspiders.ch

Cheers
Martin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysteryavic (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow! I like it. I will be checking in to see the progress. Keep it up it really looks cool and a lot of time has been put into it i can tell!


----------



## tarcan (Dec 24, 2013)

looking good Martin!


----------



## Philth (Dec 24, 2013)

Site looks great Martin! Thanks for sharing.

Later, Tom


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for putting effort into this--truly!  If you ever need a free proof-reader, don't hesitate to PM me--although it looks great anyway


----------



## birdspidersCH (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for your support, comments and even offering some help! 

Nice too see you like the page so far, I will keep it up to date and try to improve it. Any kind of comments and/or critics is welcome!

cheers and merry christmas from switzerland (without any snow  )
Martin


----------



## famish (Dec 25, 2013)

Thumbs up!


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 25, 2013)

It's looking very well made, i'll have fun searching through it :-D


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Dec 25, 2013)

Beautiful photography and a great site!  Well done. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## birdspidersCH (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you guys!
I just added another small article 

cheers
Martin


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 29, 2013)

Hüssi said:


> Thank you guys!
> I just added another small article
> 
> cheers
> Martin


 I was born in Managua glad to hear someone went down there, I hope you guys enjoy the visit to my homeland.

Jose


----------



## birdspidersCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you guys!
@Jose
Yes, I really enjoyed Nicaragua - such a beautiful country. I hope I can go back in 2015 to finish further studies in some more remote areas (like Bosawas Reserve)

I've just added another small article
http://birdspiders.ch/theraphosinae-in-backyard/

cheers Martin


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 25, 2014)

Hüssi said:


> Thank you guys!
> @Jose
> Yes, I really enjoyed Nicaragua - such a beautiful country. I hope I can go back in 2015 to finish further studies in some more remote areas (like Bosawas Reserve)
> 
> ...


 Nice! I hope to go back home some day I have not seen my homeland since 1980 I was only 9 years old. 


Jose


----------



## birdspidersCH (Feb 26, 2014)

Some notes of an Ornithoctonus species from Thailand, enjoy!

http://birdspiders.ch/thailand-ornithoctonus-species-south-thailand/

cheers
Martin


----------



## birdspidersCH (Oct 20, 2017)

I did not want to create a new thread for this.

We just redesigned the whole website, so you all are welcome to have a look at new articles and pictures regarding tarantulas in the wild  Enjoy and leave me a comment!

https://birdspiders.ch


----------



## grumpycow3 (Oct 20, 2017)

you can expect an unexpected guest later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## birdspidersCH (Jan 20, 2018)

Xenesthis sp. White in its natural habitat! Enjoy  Hope you like it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------

